# Fursuits vs Pets?



## Magica (Jul 13, 2009)

This is one of those sets of questions I was curious about for a while:

How do you about introducing your fursuit or yourself in your fursuit for your pets? Do you change into it with the pet in the room or in another room?

Have you ever had an instance where your pet acted aggressive because it didn't recognize you? If so, do you try to coax it with your voice or take the head off so it could see who you are?

Any other things?

The reason for these questions was that I've seen a few photos here and there where someone is in their suit and interacting with their pets such as a dog or cat.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was nearly attacked by a standard poodle that knew me because I was wearing my fursuit, once I took the head off then the dog calmed down and recognized me. This dog had known me for about 3 years.

BTW Standard poodles are scary when angry.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 13, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> I was nearly attacked by a standard poodle that knew me because I was wearing my fursuit, once I took the head off then the dog calmed down and recognized me. This dog had known me for about 3 years.
> 
> BTW Standard poodles are scary when angry.



I wonder what a dog would do if you decided to play with it. I mean play with your dog while acting like a dog in your fursuit. lol If a dog attacked me, I would simply take off the head.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 13, 2009)

Usually in suit when in my home if trying something out for size we just ensure the cats can see us and we don't spook them. Many animals won't act any differently to a suiter. Some will get curious, sometimes dogs interact favorably to canine suits.

Then there always this reaction in the beginning of this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvfMSCUyVSE
at which I am clueless what to do other than slowly back off when a dog decides to get aggressive.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i_CfzUSmOk&feature=related


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 14, 2009)

I think my dogs know its just me. They act normally, but the neighborhood cats are deathly afraid.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm, nothing negative on my end yet. My two kitties kinda just ignore me, unless i try to play with them. My girl cat usually runs, and my little boy will sniff and nuzzle a bit then lose interest.
My friend's cockapoo got a little excited, then he just kept running from me><  And my other friend's beagle/bulldog almost killed me, but she just wanted to play. She's strong,though @_@

That's my experience so far. In all those instances I've put my suit on in front of them, because I was worried about freaking them out _too _much. Oh, here's my suit btw: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2390107/ (yeah, that's the beagle/bulldog trying to playXD)


----------



## Shino (Jul 14, 2009)

The first time my dad's beagle-dalmation mix (who's known me as long as she's been alive) saw me in full fursuit (I was sitting on my bed when she pushed the door open) walked up to me, gave me a look that said, "Well. That's different." then hopped up on the bed and curled up against me like she always does. Couldn't have cared less.

My uncle's dog, on the other hand (they were up visiting for the weekend), freaked out and starting barking at me, then ran back into the guest room and hid behind the bed. Keep in mind that he was about 4-5 ft tall (Marmaduke-sized dog). He looks like an oversized border collie. Even after I took the suit's head off, he was still freaking out, so I went back to my room.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 14, 2009)

I've not been in a full suit around any animals as of yet, but I did manage to freak out one of my friend's cats just by putting on a pair of ears I had just finished making.  The cat stopped what he was doing immediately upon catching sight of me, and the look in his eyes said once he figured out exactly what I was, he was gonna rip my face off.

Needless to say, I opted to take the ears off again.  At which point the cat did something of a double take before wandering off.  He clearly had no idea what the heck had just happened, but he was obviously happy it was over.  xD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 14, 2009)

Shino said:


> The first time my dad's beagle-dalmation mix (who's known me as long as she's been alive) saw me in full fursuit (I was sitting on my bed when she pushed the door open) walked up to me, gave me a look that said, "Well. That's different." then hopped up on the bed and curled up against me like she always does. Couldn't have cared less.
> 
> My uncle's dog, on the other hand (they were up visiting for the weekend), freaked out and starting barking at me, then ran back into the guest room and hid behind the bed. Keep in mind that he was about 4-5 ft tall (Marmaduke-sized dog). He looks like an oversized border collie. Even after I took the suit's head off, he was still freaking out, so I went back to my room.



You know I am beginning to wonder if the difference between a dog taking it well or getting angry/upset is sometimes dependent on if the person inside knows the dog and the dog knows the person inside.

Regardless of what the person looks like if the dog identifies the smell of the person...he or she probably is less likely to freak out. So maybe it might be a good idea if you know you will suit in an area where a few specific dogs are going to be, to go out of suit first to pet and hang around the dog so it knows your scent. Then later on if you are in suit, perhaps it is more likely to react favorably.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 14, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> I did manage to freak out one of my friend's cats just by putting on a pair of ears I had just finished making.  The cat stopped what he was doing immediately upon catching sight of me, and the look in his eyes said once he figured out exactly what I was, he was gonna rip my face off.



my sis and i went on a local fur group tip to the zoo and the wolves did not like my sisters pawstar fox ear hat


----------



## pixthor (Jul 14, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> my sis and i went on a local fur group tip to the zoo and the wolves did not like my sisters pawstar fox ear hat



lol. Can't believe it's that easy to freak out an animal.


----------



## Linzys (Jul 14, 2009)

My pets act normally.


----------



## Uro (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2360441

Yes.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 14, 2009)

Uro said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2360441
> 
> Yes.




Aww, poor baby! XD

On a sidenote, I really like the shade of yellow that was used on your suit.


----------



## Uro (Jul 14, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Aww, poor baby! XD
> 
> On a sidenote, I really like the shade of yellow that was used on your suit.



Why thank you. ^^


----------

